# stacked drum smoker?



## stubborn (Nov 6, 2009)

I haven't found anything on the web on this.  Can't believe I'm the first one to think of it.  Maybe not using the right terms to search.

Anyway--any idea on the idea of stacking two 55-gallon drums?  Cut a door in the bottom onefor fuel, add intakes like uds, then cut a large door hinged on the side in the top one.  Add three (maybe 4?) grill grates in the upper one, and you have a UDS with a vertical chamber to do more meat at one time.  

Does anyone know of any info out there on a setup like this?

Thanks.


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 6, 2009)

I saw somebody that did 1.5.  But can't remember who.  It's on here somewhere


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 6, 2009)

Here is the link to the thread...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=77758

Northern Tool carries the hardware kits.

You need both to use two barrels...
http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/w...70_20894_20894

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/w...70_42429_42429


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 6, 2009)

I saw the one that you are talking about Jay. It was the one using a full barrel and a part of another and they fit the upper barrel with a rotessiee so it could hold like 6 or 8 racks of ribs or alot of chicken. But this  double barrel thingy I haven't heard or seen it yet.


----------



## stubborn (Nov 6, 2009)

Those are stacked horizontally.  I'm thinking of vertical.  Straight up.  Allow me to stack three or four levels of butts or briskets, or combo of whatever.


----------



## travcoman45 (Nov 6, 2009)

Trident 2 will be a stack drum smoker (vertical), ya need two barrels that er the same, cut the first bout 1/2 way er a bit more from the bottom, open the bottom of the second barrel up, use a band round the bottom section that the top one fits inta an some good clamps ta hold the two tagether, will give ya bout 5 racks. Any more en that an it's gettin to tall.

Doors er to hard ta seal.  Just go with the standard UDS configuration, all yer grates can go in the top drum, easier to load cause ya can seperate the rack section from the fire section.  I'm usin another Weber lid on top like Trident 1.


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 6, 2009)

Yep, this is the one I was thinking about.  It is stacked vertically.  Pretty cool idea.


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 6, 2009)

And that sounds cool.  Make sure you post some picts of your build


----------

